# yeast at mid cycle?



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Why do I always get yeasty just at or after ovulation??? It is SO annoying.


----------



## abrownga (Jan 11, 2009)

Every woman in my family has this problem. Yes it is very annoying. I found out it is just a genetic fault for me, but you might want to check a couple of things first.

Get tested for STD's, some of them lower your risk for a YI.

Also, just fyi, I found that for me the yeast infections happen mostly due to my ph balance of my body, being to acidic, making it a perfect breeding ground for yeast bacteria. I notice that if I drank water and cranberry juice during my period I found the infections less frequent. Coffee is a big no, no, if you are trying to get rid of them, because it tends to make your body ph drop, along with cigaretts. A healthier diet and lots of water, made a big difference, because I was tired of going to the damn dr.







lol!

I hope this helps, let me know.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply- it's great to hear from someone who knows how I feel! I will try the cranberry juice during my next period.

I do think it must be a ph issue, but i need to get a hold of some kind of a acidic vs. basic ph list of foods or something...


----------



## katie&micah (May 16, 2005)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one!! Since my 1st period pp I've gotten a yeast infection right before I ovulate and right before I get my period. It's SO annoying!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

You know, the only thing that has worked for me to balance my hormones and get rid of the yeast was acupuncture and Chinese herbs mixed just for me by the acupuncturist. It's an expensive route. But it worked- I went looking for help with the yeast and to lengthen my cycles (they were averaging 24-25 days in length)...and the first cycle afterwards was yeast free and 32 days! I better call her. I know that I'll get migraines too when I'm fluctuating hormonally.


----------

